# Who is reading our fishing reports?



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I know this subject has came up a lot lately so I thought it deserved its own thread.
My own naive posting of a spot a few years back turned a great little honey-hole into a trash filled crap hole in a matter of months. I don't believe it was any of the intended audience but rather the lurkers. If you look at the bottom of the page in the OGF forum section you'll see how many nonmembers are here at any given time.

I think its great that we're all here to share info and when its shared amongst us I think its perfectly harmless. We all contribute and we all benefit. My point is we should remember those numbers next time we post a report or are asked about specifics.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Check the thread views, then you know how many people now know of that spot or piece of info. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

definitely be careful. I want to help good fisherman who follow the regs and rules and don't leave behind trash. not the bad ones who fill up a decent spot with their crap, get bobbers and line hug up around it, and leave their worm containers and coke cans and sandwich wrappers behind, not to mention keeping more fish than the regs allows and hurling fish back into the water so they end up dying.
a few on here have trusted me with great fishing spots and I will guard that secret and fish them with sense and like a good angler.


----------



## vinu (Apr 22, 2012)

I cant remember, but in one of earlier threads, someone was insisting never to mention ANY specifics in a post or a response. If we want to provide any spot-related info, it should be done as a PM. I know the pain of finding a good spot (after fishing east fork for 10 times last year getting constantly skunked and finding one decent spot on my own)


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

I agree. I never give up my spot unless I am helping someone out through PM. I will give a lot of info on what I used and how deep and what I am catching. Never a specific spot though


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I also know that the ODNR and COE read OGF!

The bad part of posting fishing areas happened at CJ...after a massive cover drop, GPS coordinates were published on maps and on posts....the thinking was, that given "the benefit of the doubt", people would take care of the efforts of the group and help protect the fishery.
Never again!
We had people coming in from all over the State, we had people sitting on the GPS locations 24/7, we had people who fished the cover until NOTHING was left and then they actually started destroying the cover and pulling it out! Now, the Marina is barren and almost fish free, and other locations have not even been able to re-populate yet!
It was sad that people tried to help others enjoy CJ and idiots just destroyed all of the work! People actually got into fistfights over who was going to fish cover and they even wouldn't let kids, elderly, or disabled people on handicap platforms to fish because they knew we put cover there for them...it was disgusting! Never again!


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Same thing happened a few years back with Kildeer Plains, which has a number of small, quant ponds/spots. One of the small ponds was rich with LMB and another with nice sized Channels. Someone (or a few) posted the amount of bounty on a public forum a few years back and people were coming from all over, to the point that regulars/locals could not even get a spot to fish. I actually saw guys hauling out dozens of larger LMB. After a season or two, the crowd murdered the fish population only to then move on to the next big/latest "hot spot". Oh, you can now get a spot again but you'll spend most of your day biteless or pulling off dinks. Not saying public is not welcome to these spots.... it is a public place afterall. Just saying publicizing these spots and bragging yeild only brings much attention for grifters to overrun, pillage, and move on.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree with only PM exact locations. Honey holes are like that for a reason low fishing pressure. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jchellenthal (Mar 8, 2012)

you bring up a great point. I would not have thought about the trolls that dont add anything to the forums. Not that I have any spots to cherish just b/c I am still learning my area and fishing itself.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

People really do need to be careful. I found a nice catfish hole last year that had some big channels. I ran into a couple guys there that told me they found the spot on the internet. I don't think it was anyone here or anything like that, but the point is people are out reading on the net to find spots to fish. 

And oh by the way, these guys informed how they are going to fish the hole: jug fishing. Haven't caught a cat there since.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Nobody shares the exact spot they fish. Lmr, gmr, etc. Its not like people post to park in x parking lot, walk down x path, etc.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

It is true. One of my first posts gave away a spot I found; this spot ended up being so abused that the adjacent land owners put up NO TRESPASSING signs. Just be careful.


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Nobody shares the exact spot they fish. Lmr, gmr, etc. Its not like people post to park in x parking lot, walk down x path, etc.


But sometimes people _*do*_ post exact spots. Either on accident or because they are new and don't realize there are others reading the forums.

That's why it doesn't hurt to remind people about it.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

That's true, but its wrong when a person asks for what river or lake and gets flamed for trying to get the exact spot.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> That's true, but its wrong when a person asks for what river or lake and gets flamed for trying to get the exact spot.


If you have ever seen the size of some of these small tribs you'd retract that statement. If someone mentions any river that dumps into the Ohio or posts a picture of it in the background I could tell you where they were most likely fishing. There are no secrets on the lower Lmr or Big-O. Think of it more like the specific coves you fish at Caesars's. I just tell people I fish the "Ohio River" much like you probably tell people you fish Caesar's Creek.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I remember when I first discovered this site. I know I "watched" if for a month or two before I joined. I had been fishing the LMR but basically had no clue what I was doing. I grew up lake fishing, so of course I fished the calm areas usually with a nightcrawler. Fishing in or near the moving water seemed insane. Before I joined, I remember getting kind of mad cause guys wouldn't give their spots up. I had no idea how much work it took to learn to river fish let alone find productive spots. It didn't take me long to understand how valuable the good holes were. I have had WAY too many rough days, pointless trips, slips on steep banks, and "learning experiences" to give up anything to the public. Luckily, I have made some good friends that have turned me onto some places I didn't know about. The biggest drawback is when idiots find out about good places and leave garbage behind and keep fish. I know that it's legal but the thought of anyone keeping a smallie out of the LMR immediately gets me heated. The number of lurkers is slightly disturbing, but as long as everyone is careful it won't be a problem.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Tell one you have told them all. Ever heard of Word of mouth? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's my biggest problem with spot sharing and why I dont and why you will see me editing the backgrounds of my pics to keep others from knowing where I fish. I live in Burlington, KY. I drive all the way up to Ohio to fish the LMR at least once, sometimes twice, a week. If I drive all the way up there, park my truck, walk for 10-15 mins to get to one of my favorite spots only to find out somebody else already has it then its a pretty big damper on my morning. Yes, I have multiple spots I can fish but I also have limited time. So if I walk 15 mins to get to a spot, then have to walk 15 mins back to my truck, drive 10 or 15 mins to my next spot, walk another 10 or 15 mins, then I've already wasted an hour that I could have been fishing. It's happened to me before and actually happened to me this morning.

Nobody has a secret spot that no one else knows about. There are many of us who fish the same spots. But think about this...

You catch an 18" smallie in your favorite spot. You post a detailed report giving your location away. Somebody else who already knows about the same spot but hasn't fished there in a while decides, "Hey maybe I'll give that spot a try this weekend and see if I can hook that beast". Meanwhile 2 other guys who read the same post thought the exact same thing. Are any of them in the wrong? No. Absolutely not. They're just out to catch fish just like you are. BUT... All three of them show up in your favorite spot the next weekend and now there's no room for you to fish so now you have to waste your precious fishing time going to one of your other spots. 

I know nobody means any harm but sometimes posts can be a lot more harmful than you think. Even if nobody cut into YOUR fishing time on your spot maybe they did it to one of your fellow OGF'ers. I know if I gave up my spots I'd have at least 10 fellow OGF'ers mad at me. 

Share water conditions, lure choices, and pics of your fish but lets keep the exact locations to ourselves


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

honestly, ive kept a 12 inch smallie. but i didnt know how hard the fishing could get for them in my local river, not to mention how small they are in that part. never again..... id rather keep a largemouth.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

I don't keep bass at all. I look at them as being a trophy hunt and I would love to get me a 7 or 8 lber to put on my wall. If people wouldn't keep them then those big boys wouldn't be as rare. On the other hand I do keep and eat crappie, catfish, or saugeye. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> honestly, ive kept a 12 inch smallie. but i didnt know how hard the fishing could get for them in my local river, not to mention how small they are in that part. never again..... id rather keep a largemouth.


Whaht?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

avantifishski said:


> Whaht?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i dont think theres any wrong with keeping a few smaller largemouths. but i dont take more than 3 and with the new regs, only two. i prefer 10-12 inch skinny LMB bass.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

no such thing as a secret spot. Ohio is the 7th most populated state(i think) and sw ohio is probably the most populated part of the state. Good luck if you think your the only one that fishes that part of that river.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Just an FYI...there are currently 8 member and 25 guests reading the SW Ohio forum.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been a member since this sight was started and a member of the old Gofishohio.com sight when that began. I am all for tips, tactics, and general areas. Ex....."north end of mosquito". I will share more if I know you through a pm or even give you my cell number or call you on the radio. It really depends on the lake and fishery for me. Erie....not a big deal the pack is out there go fish by it use xyz...... not giving you my rock piles around the islands that hold fish all year. Not that they are secret but not to the whole world.

Want to learn a lake join the sight and learn. I personally have 31 years of fishing experience all over the state and grew up with my dad being a charter captain on Erie. Learned a little in that time. Contribute something......attend an outing.....we don't have them just to have them....there is one in the ne Ohio for west branch next month. 

Join and come to it .......learn how where when to catch fish......don't just pick up a spot trash it and fill a bucket. 

Maybe I am the dumb one. I put 10 lb walleye back during the spawn. Keep a couple of 12-14 in large mouth bass during ice season because they taste best then but release them the rest of the year. Fish hard during early season crappie. Fish for gills early fall. Small mouth early fall. Utilize trout stockings. Steelhead in the fall and spring. And throw the majority of my fish back. Or cook them for family and friends. 

I work for a parks department and am disappointed with people. I fished some of our park ponds today and picked up so much trash it was stupid. Chicken livers in a pond that has nothing that will hit that. Bass, gills, crappie, and grass carp in there but left their trash behind. Damn shame.

I truly love what we have in Ohio to bad others don't!


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Be very careful when posting pictures. You wil need to go into the settings of your phone or camera and turn off the GPS. If you dont I can get the coordinates by right clicking on the photo and looking at the properties.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Everyone is reading everything i know i sound paranoid but they are doubt me if u must 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

nooo.. Matt now we're all screwed that people know how to read the gps location lol jk. I am often times a "lurker" but only because I am too lazy to log in most of the time when reading posts. I'm sure some other members do this often..not saying that makes up the 300 guests but it accounts for a few. I don't think I have ever once even attempted to go to a spot someone else posts about or even try to figure out where it was because of the catch they had. I have my holes that I have found through a lot of exploring and I am very happy with them. More than once I have been facetious when posting reports with locations for that reason though because I know plenty of people do just that and are :T for your hole  (confirmed through multiple pm's from those 10 post members just tryin to locate my holes)


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Matt Hougan said:


> Be very careful when posting pictures. You wil need to go into the settings of your phone or camera and turn off the GPS. If you dont I can get the coordinates by right clicking on the photo and looking at the properties.


Wow... I just learned something. And that one's a little on the creepy side too.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Matt Hougan said:


> Be very careful when posting pictures. You wil need to go into the settings of your phone or camera and turn off the GPS. If you dont I can get the coordinates by right clicking on the photo and looking at the properties.


This is unfortunately true. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

The defense rests.........


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Matt Hougan said:


> Be very careful when posting pictures. You wil need to go into the settings of your phone or camera and turn off the GPS. If you dont I can get the coordinates by right clicking on the photo and looking at the properties.


I tried this on a bunch of pictures that have been posted just to see if it works. I haven't gotten the 'properties' option to pop up by right clicking any of them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Matt Hougan said:


> Be very careful when posting pictures. You wil need to go into the settings of your phone or camera and turn off the GPS. If you dont I can get the coordinates by right clicking on the photo and looking at the properties.


That is exactly why I only take fishing pictures with my trusty Brownie.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Ogf appears to be one of the sites that doesn't allow this to be viewable. Properties, details, picture info. Any of those are where you go to display location. This feature isn't on by default on smartphones. Unless you manually turn it on, it won't display location. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Think_Like_Fish (Jun 8, 2012)

im no saint but i respect mother nature...i always bring trash bag in my fishing vest...eyeball the trash going into my honey hole,then on way out pick-up some of the stuff on way out...i hate people who littered our fishing spots...leading by example


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

One of my favorite spots is constantly trashed. Its by no means a secret spot but I've pin pointed the technique that works but anyways its just disgusting how much trash is there. Last year I filled two large garbage bags in a single day and a week later it was all trashed again.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm glad to see that so many people feel the same as I do about this.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

inrll said:


> I'm glad to see that so many people feel the same as I do about this.


Great thread.....
Too bad the delusional will never see it......


----------



## El_Bombero (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't quite understand how anyone could possibly think that this doesn't happen? 
You put something on the web and it is there forever for everyone to see. Who is so naive to think they won't go check it out for themselves???
I don't post enough to be trustworthy and I don't bother asking. I don't get out enough to warrant it either. 
For those who think it doesn't happen, post the contents of your home and leave your address as well.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

El_Bombero said:


> For those who think it doesn't happen, post the contents of your home and leave your address as well.


Work schedule and if you have any dogs also would be great :Banane32:


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

don't these idiot slobs know that an empty sandwich wrapper or soda can weighs less and takes up less space then it did when they carried it out to the spot they were fishing? placing signs that encourage the slobs to pack in pack out would do any good since they probably can't read very well.


----------

